# Duyuru > Ekonomi >  Meçhul zengin bulundu

## bozok

*Meçhul zengin bulundu*



14 Nisan 2010 / avazturk.com

Müyesser YILDIZ

*Varlık Barışı kapsamında Türkiye’ye getirilen 7.1 milyar liranın İngiltere kaynaklı ve Türk işadamı K.E. isimli birisine ait olduğu iddia edildi.*


Geçen hafta Türkiye gündemine damgasını vuran bir “meçhul zengin”in Varlık Barışı yasası çerçevesinde 10 milyar lira getirdiği söylendi, ancak Maliye Bakanı Mehmet şimşek rakamın 10 milyar değil, 7.1 milyar olduğunu açıkladı. Maliye Bakanlığı yetkilileri de bu kaynağın kesinlikle “kara para, yeşil sermaye veya Körfez sermayesi” olmadığını vurgulayarak, “Geldiği yer, getiren kişi ve kaynağı belli” açıklamasını yaptılar. Meçhul kişi için “yurtdışında ticari faaliyetleri olan ve iş yapan biri” bilgisi veren Maliyeciler, Bakan şimşek’in Varlık Barışı Yasasını anlatmak için yurtdışında gerçekleştirdiği tanıtım faaliyetlerinde, “İsminizi bile sormayacağız. Paranızı getirin” sözlerinden etkilenip, isminin açıklanmayacağı taahhüdüyle yasadan yararlandığını da vurguladılar. 

Maliye Bakanı şimşek ve ekibi, Varlık Barışını anlatmak amacıyla bugüne kadar Almanya, Belçika, Fransa, İngiltere, Hollanda ve İsviçre’de tanıtım toplantıları yaptı.

7.1 milyar lira kısa sürede kamuoyunun gündeminden düşse de, yurt içi ve dışındaki finans çevrelerinde hem “meçhul kişi”, hem de paranın geldiği ülke konusunda bazı ipuçlarına ulaşıldı. 

İddialara göre, 7.1 milyar lira İngiltere’den geldi. Getiren kişi ise K.E, kaynağı da büyük bir “miras”. Söz konusu kişi, bunun için miras bildiriminde bulunsa, çok yüklü miktarda Veraset Vergisi ödemek zorunda kalacağından, Varlık Barışı’ndan yararlanma yoluna gitti.

Bir diğer önemli iddia, K.E.’nin, İngiltere’de iş yapan ve Başbakan Erdoğan’a yakın bir işadamının tanıdığı olduğu yolunda. Finans çevrelerinde, bu kaynağın bir bölümünün Aydın Doğan Grubu’na ait bir medya kuruluşunun satın alınmasında kullanılacağı da konuşuluyor.

...

----------

